# Looking for Children's Guide to Classical Music...



## dnbush (May 20, 2020)

Hi everyone. My first post here.

When I was maybe around 10-12 or so, I had an album, the specific title of which I can not recall, but it was an introduction to Classical Music for children. It consisted of two gentleman playing piano. They would sort of banter back and forth as they played samples of various styles and pieces. As I recall the cover may have had a photo of both of them at their pianos.

Anyway, I would really love to find this album in any format. The period was around the late 60's to early 70's.

Does anyone recall this album?


----------

